# help with pricing



## calvin joubert (Nov 5, 2013)

Here it is I haven't done a job like this before, well not on a boat.

I have a gig that has 85 guest and I will let you see the menu.

But I would like to know what is the best way to land this gig, I think this can bring more work for me cause when I am not catering I am out of a job. So as you can see I need every job that comes my way but I refuse to work for pennies. This is all the info that I can give you at this time.

Thanks for you help. 

BTW I have my menu price out, somewhat!!

Menu

Appetizer

--Boudin Stuffed Mushrooms

Serve W/ Chef’s Cajun Dipping Sauce

 --Mini Crab Cakes

W/ Remoulade Sauce

--Party Wings Three Ways

Lemon Pepper-Sweet Chili Bbq-Cajun Dry Rub-

Entre’

--Blackened Chicken Alfredo

W/ Louisiana Style Alfredo Sauce

Bread

--Dinner Roll

Fruit Tray

--Melon Tray

Watermelon-cantaloupe-honeydew

--Fruit On A Stick

Strawberry-Raspberry-Pineapple-Red Seedless Grapes


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Impossible to price out because we do not know what you are paying for your ingredients in your part of country.         Mushrooms with cajun dipping sauce??  STRANGE MENU


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

Calvin Joubert said:


> what is the best way to land this gig


I dont think they want to know pricing, he says he has it somewhat priced. Best way to land the gig is know what you are good t and stick to your guns.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Calvin Joubert said:


> But I would like to know what is the best way to land this gig,


Do a tasting of the menu items for the potential clients.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Is this a menu they chose, or one youve decided to offer?

And do you mean how to price it to land the gig, or how to pitch it, etc?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I'm just trying to figure where there is a boat in Ft. Worth that will hold 85 people./img/vbsmilies/smilies/cool.gif


----------



## mised (May 1, 2015)

There is only one way to do it, regardless of what your serving... You have to cost it out, food, labor, rentals if any, ancillary expenses, etc to feed that number of people based on the menu. Once you have that total amount, decide what you want or need to make, add it to the total, and divide by 85, that will give you your cost per person. Good rule is to pitch the cost per person to the client, have your contract specify number so you don't screw yourself. Don't pitch a total cost because sticker shock can scare people off. Best of luck!


----------

